# B&W Waterscapes and Nautical Scenes...



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

From the Pacific coast of Canada...


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

Container ship, buoy, fishing boat...


----------



## danjwark (Jun 17, 2016)

Taken in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada.


Acadia 
by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr


----------



## danjwark (Jun 17, 2016)

dpc said:


> From the Pacific coast of Canada...


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

danjwark said:


> Taken in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> 
> Acadia
> by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr




Nice picture! It's been a while since I've been in the Maritimes. I really like it there. Very scenic.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

A scene off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 18, 2016)

The Sailing Camp by John Berninger, on Flickr




Gay Head Rocks by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 18, 2016)

dpc said:


> Container ship, buoy, fishing boat...


nice tone, peaceful feeling


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> The Sailing Camp by John Berninger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures. I particularly like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Container ship, buoy, fishing boat...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Victoria Clipper! Where else, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Hansa Heavy Lift! 

Off loading toys for the wealthy


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Fishing boats


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2016)

Great thread, dpc. 


Very nice shots from everyone.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Great thread, dpc.
> 
> 
> Very nice shots from everyone.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2016)

1.Trial Island Lighthouse, Victoria, BC
2. Cowichan Bay harbour, Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2016)

Posted elsewhere but goes here:

Inner harbour, Victoria, BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2016)

Two views of Cowichan Bay harbour. I posted these images before elsewhere but I've gone back to the RAW files and reprocessed them. I think they're improved.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2016)

First two pictures are of Fisgard Lighthouse, at the mouth of Esquimalt harbour, Victoria, BC. The lighthouse was erected in 1860 by the Royal Navy.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

Harbour crane


----------



## danjwark (Jun 22, 2016)

dpc said:


> First two pictures are of Fisgard Lighthouse, at the mouth of Esquimalt harbour, Victoria, BC. The lighthouse was erected in 1860 by the Royal Navy.



These are great! Especially the first lighthouse shot - very nice!


----------



## danjwark (Jun 22, 2016)

One more from my recent trip to the maritimes. This was taken at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia.


Boats at Peggy&#x27;s Cove by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

danjwark said:


> One more from my recent trip to the maritimes. This was taken at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia.



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

danjwark said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > First two pictures are of Fisgard Lighthouse, at the mouth of Esquimalt harbour, Victoria, BC. The lighthouse was erected in 1860 by the Royal Navy.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

danjwark said:


> One more from my recent trip to the maritimes. This was taken at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> Boats at Peggy&#x27;s Cove by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr




A very, very nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

Lobster boats off the east coast of Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia. If you look carefully, you can see the buoys marking the lobster pots.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking of Peggy's Cove...


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

dpc said:


> Speaking of Peggy's Cove...



Beautiful shots, dpc. I really like the second one.


----------



## danjwark (Jun 22, 2016)

dpc said:


> Speaking of Peggy's Cove...


Very nice! Looks like you had better weather than I did. I could hardly see the lighthouse for all the fog.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Peggy's Cove...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

danjwark said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Peggy's Cove...
> ...




Thanks! I've been there twice and the weather was great both times.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2016)

danjwark said:


> One more from my recent trip to the maritimes. This was taken at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia.



Nice picture....


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2016)

CSS (Canadian Survery Ship) Acadia. Built in 1913 in Great Britain. Served the Royal Canadian Navy in both world wars as a patrol ship and also served as a scientific vessel. At Halifax, Nova Scotia. Three views:


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> CSS (Canadian Survery Ship) Acadia. Built in 1913 in Great Britain. Served the Royal Canadian Navy in both world wars as a patrol ship and also served as a scientific vessel. At Halifax, Nova Scotia. Three views:




Very nice pictures, dpc. Especially the 3rd one, it's seems from an other erra of the past.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > CSS (Canadian Survery Ship) Acadia. Built in 1913 in Great Britain. Served the Royal Canadian Navy in both world wars as a patrol ship and also served as a scientific vessel. At Halifax, Nova Scotia. Three views:
> ...



Thanks. I like old ships and boats.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2016)

Aldeyarfoss is far from the highest, with its 20m fall and it is far from the biggest, with its modest volume of water. But it is still my favourite Icelandic waterfall. The most interesting features of the waterfall is the contrast between the black basalt columns, the fantastic natural, but so artistic, figures in the layer above these and the white waters of the fall. The scene looks totally prehistoric.

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @57mm. 17800s, f7.1, ISO100


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello Eldar,

Beautiful B&W picture. I love the scenery. 

Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Aldeyarfoss is far from the highest, with its 20m fall and it is far from the biggest, with its modest volume of water. But it is still my favourite Icelandic waterfall. The most interesting features of the waterfall is the contrast between the black basalt columns, the fantastic natural, but so artistic, figures in the layer above these and the white waters of the fall. The scene looks totally prehistoric.
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @57mm. 17800s, f7.1, ISO100



Nice picture, Eldar. The 5DSR is tempting. I imagine a large print would be impressive.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks guys,
That place is simply awesome! I am still on travel, so I have not had the chance to print anything. However, the 5DSR, when you have proper light like this, is producing stunning detail. I made a 6 image stitch of this scene, producing a +200MP image. If there ever was a motive who could justify that kind of resolution, this is it.

If you have not been to Iceland, you should definitely go. It is easily accessible from both Europe and the US. Go to Reykjavik, rent a car and drive around the island. There is nothing like it anywhere on the planet.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 25, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Aldeyarfoss is far from the highest, with its 20m fall and it is far from the biggest, with its modest volume of water. But it is still my favourite Icelandic waterfall. The most interesting features of the waterfall is the contrast between the black basalt columns, the fantastic natural, but so artistic, figures in the layer above these and the white waters of the fall. The scene looks totally prehistoric.
> 
> 5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @57mm. 17800s, f7.1, ISO100



Lovely Shot !


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 25, 2016)

Kite Surfing in the evening off Old Hunstanton, England. Shot on the M3 + 135mm


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2016)

Paddle boarding on Canada's Pacific coast a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 25, 2016)

dpc said:


> Ditto...



I love these, and the ones in the former post. Well done, dpc!
To me they get a "dreamier" feeling when the contrast doesn't drive them too deep into pure blacks and whites.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's a shot of Bamburgh Castle in Linconshire:






Canon 5DIII and ef 24-70 f2.8 L. 

Here's a photo I took of Dunstanburgh:





Canon 5DIII and ef 16-35 f2.8 L II


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2016)

Very nice shots, GMCPhotographics. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot of Bamburgh Castle in Linconshire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks guys! Appreciated!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 26, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot of Bamburgh Castle in Linconshire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lincolnshire ? When was it moved mate ?! 

You shouldn't pass this misinformation to our American friends; imagine them flying all the way over from the States and spending days wandering up and down the Lincolnshire coastline looking for the castle ;D


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 26, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of Bamburgh Castle in Linconshire:
> ...



Yes! Thanks for spotting that, I'll write a note to myself that my spelling goes a little awry at 1:30 am! 
Every time I've been to Bamburgh castle in Lincolnshire, it's been swamped with photographers. So a little unintentional misdirection...might be a good thing!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 27, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



It's in Northumberland ! 

About a three hour drive from Lincolnshire


----------



## svensemann (Nov 27, 2016)

Great topic and great pictures here. I'll drop in:


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

svensemann said:


> Great topic and great pictures here. I'll drop in:



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## svensemann (Nov 27, 2016)

Click said:


> svensemann said:
> 
> 
> > Great topic and great pictures here. I'll drop in:
> ...



Thanks a lot, Click!

And before you ask: Yes, this was a tough one to get. I had to return for several conecutive days, because of the position of the sun, clouds, parking cars, clouds, did I mention clouds? But finally I was rewardes with the additional ferry in the background. This is what I like about landscape photography: Having a picture in mind, chasing it and never get it. But get another, maybe better one... Cheers


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)

"They go down to the sea in ships, that do business in great waters; These see the works of the Lord, and his wonders in the deep."


Not quite monochrome but close...


----------



## jprusa (Nov 30, 2016)

One from Ft Fisher NC.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> "They go down to the sea in ships, that do business in great waters; These see the works of the Lord, and his wonders in the deep."
> 
> 
> Not quite monochrome but close...



Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > "They go down to the sea in ships, that do business in great waters; These see the works of the Lord, and his wonders in the deep."
> ...


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2016)

jprusa said:


> One from Ft Fisher NC.



Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 1, 2016)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > One from Ft Fisher NC.
> ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 2, 2016)

Two shots from London a few days ago:


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Two shots from London a few days ago:



Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Two shots from London a few days ago:



Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Surfing off Victoria, British Columbia, last February.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2016)

Athabasca River: not the ocean but definitely a waterscape


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2017)

Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Harbour scene, Halifax, Nova Scotia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Minimalism: looking over the Pacific...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 29, 2017)

An Infra red image that I took a while back and I've only just recently gotten around to post producing. PP infra red images are a bit tricky in Lightroom.


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> An Infra red image that I took a while back and I've only just recently gotten around to post producing. PP infra red images are a bit tricky in Lightroom.




Beautiful picture!


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Wintry Inner Harbour, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February...


----------

